# [URGENT!] Word .doc files blank after saving and sending?! Help!!



## ash_p (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi there,

My mother is having some pretty serious issues with her work files. In a nut shell, she works for an online transcribing company. She has all her clients templates that she saves as a .doc before typing things out. They send her audio files and she types them out in Word and sends them back via FTP. 

A few weeks ago I bought her a brand new laptop (Dell Inspiron 17 with Win 7 and Office 2007 Home and Student) and now she says that yesterday she uploaded a completed word .doc but on the other end they got the error message "MSWRD632" and something about a file converter and they weren't able to open it, but then she uploaded it again and they could?! Before she got this laptop there were some other issues (which is why I bought the laptop!!) and there seems to be a breakdown of trust now as they see my mother as 'unreliable'... so I really need to iron out these problems!!!!

Here are the installed updates:









She is saving the documents as 'Word 97-2003 Documents' so they can open the files up on the other end with previous versions of Office, so I'm guessing that some update has caused the converter to throw up a problem somewhere? Maybe not, but that would be my guess!

So please please please, if any Tech wizards out there know of a fix - let me know!!!!!!

Much appreciated,
Ash


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Your mother's client's pc might be affected by the issue described here: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;973904.


----------



## ash_p (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm not so sure, as there are roughly 300 people working for the company, quite a few of which are using Office 2007 and my mother is the ONLY person giving these problems!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

If they're using Office 2007, then ask your mother to save the files in the native Word 2007 format (i.e. docx) and check out if any problem arises when the people at the other end open those files.


----------



## ash_p (Feb 8, 2010)

Well the thing is that they HAVE to be saved as .doc (97-2003) files as not all clients are on Office 2007..! Unfortunately there isn't a way around it, I just need to find a fix for the problem...and fast!


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Can your mother ask one of the affected persons to try the MS fix (http://go.microsoft.com/?linkid=9706290) and see if it works?


----------



## ash_p (Feb 8, 2010)

It will be dificult as her boss is pretty adamant that it is all my mother's fault!!! But I will have to ask...


----------

